# noodle or fly rod?



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

if you could only own one for steelhead, which would it be?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Noodle. Its more versatile. With a fly rod you are limited to just fly fishing.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

When I fished crooked creek in Pa. I enjoyed using the fly rod. Since I've been mainly fishing elk creek for the past couple of years I've only used the noodle rod.

I still drift flies with the noodle rod and a float and if I want to strip/swing streamers or jigs I just remove the float.

I do carry the fly rod in the vehicle at all times though in case I want to change tactics or as a back up rod. It is a 3 piece 10 ft, 6 weight and fits nicely under the seats when folded down.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Holy [email protected], someone else mentioned Crooked Creek- Been one of my favorite streams since I was 6 at Camp Fitch. BTW I really got serious and picked up my fly rod(s) about 5 years ago for steel; haven't put them down yet.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

For me it's an easy choice, the fly rod all the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

dave, did not know that you were over here, too. glad you got the duck stamps.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

floatrod/noodle rod all the way. wouldn't own a fly rod unless I lived out west.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It all depends really. If you're trying to catch A LOT of fish, go for the drift/noodle rod setup. I started using this and still use it 90% of the time. It will also help you understand what drift fishing is all about, learning to control your setup and present it to the fish naturally. But I did catch my first steelhead on a flyrod recently, and wow was that a lot of fun. I never thought I would be into it or like it, and after doing it I really did enjoy it. Especially hooking a fish on a fly you tied yourself! But the noodle is a great way to get started and catch a lot of fish in the process!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I second what MuskieJim says... years ago I started with a noodle rod and caught quite a few fish... for me it was fun and the hard part was getting them to bite- when they did- I seemed to land them fairly easy.

2 years ago- a new guy started working here and he's a diehard fly guy and he knew the Ashtabula river really well so I thought i would tag along.
I used a flyrod for the first time then and will never go back.

Now its easy to get hook ups but its alot of fun and hard to land them!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

fly. you may get less fish but the ones you get are worth it and more sporting imo. fights are better and like i said, flies are more sporting to me.
kast


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fly. chucking bait and iron is too easy and lacks a challenge. not that flyfishing is challenging for these fish.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Noodle and/or medium action 6 1/2 ft spinning rod. Depends on whether I'm drifting or chucking lures as to which I prefer. My wife does both with a 5 ft. ultralight spinning rod and holds her own everywhere we have gone for chrome...go figure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

i use both, though i am completely new to fly fishing for them. i got my first two weeks ago over at walnut creek on a fly rod. it is a blast, for sure.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kastmaster93 said:


> fly. you may get less fish but the ones you get are worth it and more sporting imo. fights are better and like i said, flies are more sporting to me.
> kast


Flies may be more sporting but you don't need a fly rod to present them


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

fly rods all day! thats just me tho! lol


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Im DEFINATELY not new to fishing, but i am new to using a noodle rod. A buddy of mine (bassmastermjb) recently gave me my first noodle rod. Its an 8' pinnacle. I LOVE IT! The problem is that i need help with it. I have always drift fished wish 1/64 oz jigs for crappie, but it is a completly different thing with a noodle rod. If someone doesn't mind, could you please help me? Im not sure if im even using it right! Thank you!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I transitioned from using a 6'6" rod to a noodle rod right after my first trip. I moved from a 10' noodle, to a 13"6" noodle, then I progressed to a centerpin and a noodle.

I do have a fly rod, and I am sure that it would be one heck of a fight with a fish on. I like the noodle/centerpin because of its ability to drift longer on a single cast, and there is no drag system on most centerpins. So in effect it is just you and the fish when you hookup. I have taken off gold from my wedding band because of palming the reel as the steelhead blasts off!!

-KSU


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

bigdaddy300 said:


> noodle. Its more versatile. With a fly rod you are limited to just fly fishing.


amen!..........................................


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Alassss the rewards and joys of fly fishing are far more substantial than float fishing with boring, stinky, sticky eggs and minnow but in my case (not having recovered fully from rotator cusp surgery) im limited to about a half hours of flicking before im about on fire. I dont recommend fly fishing to anyone with a bad shoulder, mines just getting worse from aggitating it. I recently picked up a 13' Spey rod and wooooowww. much less effort involved in casting so i bet that will be my next $600 fishing purchase *rollseyes* haha. I like fly fishing early morning in the spring months when you just know theres pods of fish waiting to be pulled out fish after fish in a matter of an hour haha.

RRR


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Patricio said:


> fly. chucking bait and iron is too easy and lacks a challenge. not that flyfishing is challenging for these fish.



Hah amen to that, "You gotta remember, These fish, theyre not that smart... Theyre actually really stupid" -Monte Casey

RRR


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've spent most hours of my life fishing for muskies and most of those hours were certainly spent NOT catching fish....When I go steelheading, I go to catch fish and the more the merrier. I can never get enough and I can't think of a more effective way to catch oodles of steelhead than with a float rod set up (11'6" to 13')...whether its a spinning reel or pin doesn't matter. Probably the more simple method and a perfect starting point IMO. Also will probably put more fish on the bank for you over the long haul. My


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

lol..ah the battle ensues. me and my buddy have this fight each time we go out. I fly fish...Something rewarding about it that isn't measured in the number of fish you catch but in the start to finish tying to the releasing fish experience. i could go out all day catch one fish and feel really great. for me it's about sport and nature


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> lol..ah the battle ensues. me and my buddy have this fight each time we go out. I fly fish...Something rewarding about it that isn't measured in the number of fish you catch but in the start to finish tying to the releasing fish experience. i could go out all day catch one fish and feel really great. for me it's about sport and nature


same here. just something about fly fishing. I got hooked and never looked back! bait just isn't for me... I don't knock it tho. seems to produce well. I just prefer to use a fly rod and tie up my own flies and all that. something about catching a fish on a fly you tied makes it all worth the while. casting, hooking into and fighting a fish on a fly rod is the greatest ever! there is nothing more relaxing in my opinion than fly fishing out on the stream.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I honestly respect what both of you said and how you fish....as long as we can find enjoyment in getting out there and fishing. Thats what really matters!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> same here. just something about fly fishing. I got hooked and never looked back! bait just isn't for me... I don't knock it tho. seems to produce well. I just prefer to use a fly rod and tie up my own flies and all that. something about catching a fish on a fly you tied makes it all worth the while. casting, hooking into and fighting a fish on a fly rod is the greatest ever! there is nothing more relaxing in my opinion than fly fishing out on the stream.


You guys should rent "A River Runs Through It" rather than fish....haha! Just kidding. I too have the bug. I'm looking to purchase a switch for steelhead only. My buddy landed over 30 fish on his flyrod at the Cat this weekend. Numbers can be had!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I do both, I usually keep the fly rod put away except for a few days throughout fall and winter and then bust it out 90% of the time come spring. There is a time and place for both and I'm sure you will enjoy both. However, I would start with a noodle/float. A lot of people pick up a fly rod and hate it but the same could be said for a noodle. I used a centerpin for the first time recently and really enjoyed it. It really all comes down to personal preference. I'd say try them both and see what you like then make some purchases.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought a 10'6" noodle rod I think at gander mtn. It says it's a steelhead rod. I want to try it this week. I hope it will cast me out there farther than my short spining rods. hearing you guys talk about 11' to 13' rods I'm wondering if mines to short now. Oh well, lots of flies, eggs, vest, waders rod and reel and I'm off to the Rocky. Got to get my first steelhead.. thanks for all the info. It realy helps.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

pls, I think you will be happy with that rod. 10'6" is a good length. It certainly will cast farther than your 6-7' spinning rods, but casting long shouldn't be a main advantage of a noodle rod on our tribs. The noodle rod's length will help keep line off the water, and the "slowness" along with the length will absorb some of the fight of the steel. This is one of the factors that allows you to use thinner diameter leaders. I love the way my noodle casts and will use it for other applications sometimes, like when I take my little boy pond bass fishing. It's fun.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> lol..ah the battle ensues. me and my buddy have this fight each time we go out. I fly fish...Something rewarding about it that isn't measured in the number of fish you catch but in the start to finish tying to the releasing fish experience. i could go out all day catch one fish and feel really great. for me it's about sport and nature


the third most important piece of equipment to a er.....umm.... well, you get it...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Patricio said:


> the third most important piece of equipment to a er.....umm.... well, you get it...


Haha, that's good! You'd think that guys who catch that many fish would eventually stop caring about numbers. But to each his own! I get excited about big steelhead, like 10 pound +. These are the only fish that I even take pics of anymore.....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> You guys should rent "A River Runs Through It" rather than fish....haha! Just kidding. I too have the bug. I'm looking to purchase a switch for steelhead only. My buddy landed over 30 fish on his flyrod at the Cat this weekend. Numbers can be had!


believe it or not but I've never ever seen that movie ever in my life.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I own it, Brad PItt is so DREAMY......


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

nooffseason said:


> pls, I think you will be happy with that rod. 10'6" is a good length. It certainly will cast farther than your 6-7' spinning rods, but casting long shouldn't be a main advantage of a noodle rod on our tribs. The noodle rod's length will help keep line off the water, and the "slowness" along with the length will absorb some of the fight of the steel. This is one of the factors that allows you to use thinner diameter leaders. I love the way my noodle casts and will use it for other applications sometimes, like when I take my little boy pond bass fishing. It's fun.


Thanks Man ,Yeah I figure I realy now can finess the line and realy keep it up and floating. I realy can reach the holes without spooking the trout. I'm going to try this Sat Sun Mon Tues Wed, I'm off of work!!! Gonna get my first steel. Thanks :airplane:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

thought i would try to continue this as the season approaches. i have a 9.6 ml lamiglass steelhead rod and a 9.6 redington redfly2 fly rod. i am going to back one of them up with a new purchase this year, but not sure which. the arguments for each that are posted here are excellent.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fly rod when on beds and site fishing,cant be beat.Noodle rod for pool fishing and mid winter hole fishing,10.5ft noodle rod,fenwick,long casts and sensitive.6 of on half dozen of other.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have two fly rods, but I have leaned to fly with my fireline and noodle rod. Got tired of carrying two rods or going back to the car to exchange...


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just my 2 cents on this subject,,, To be really good at any type of fishing I feel that it is best to be adept at all methods to catch what ever species you are after,, each outfit has its place and time. When I fished tournaments in the south for bass a valuable lesson was learned as to being able to use different outfits to land bass.. Landing bass meant getting checks at the end of the tournament. Whether it be flipping sticks, crankbait rods, worm rods or spinnerbaits,,,and so on,,,,being versitile is the answer soooooooooo....This is what I am trying to do as to catching STEELHEAD...spinning gear, noodle rods, fly rods and now centerpin is the direction I have taken. Yes they all have their place and yes it is deffinately personal prefference. I do feel though one can never quit learning at this sport we all are addicted to,,",*FISHING* "


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

IMO if I choose one I will feel like I missed out. It is going to be tough I have all three setups..Tough decision. If I use a spinning setup I know I'm going to catch fish but it is so much fun to catch them on a fly rod. don't know about the pin but plan on finding out soon..It's all about the sport for me. does'nt matter how you get them. DO what YOU LIKE


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

it is probably a good thing that i can't afford too much right now. the choices are so varied and tempting. guess what it comes down to is either another noodle-type rod or another fly rod, of better quality.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

13ft Noodle. works great for small creeks and big rivers as well.


----------

